# Mossy All-Nissan Car Show Aftermath



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Those that didn't go, you missed out!! The show was great!! Much props to Greg for puttin it together.

_*Sorry to jump in here, but I split off the threads for the aftermath from the other three threads we had going on in here, just to streamline things, and keep everything somewhat organized. I am sorry if some of it is out of order and makes no sense...blame it on the software. 
-Sam
*_


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I wouldn't call a meet with an R34 GT-R V-Spec II NUR, a handful of R32 and R33 GT-R's, 20+ Z's, 20+ Datsuns, 15+ Maximas, 20+ Altimas, 10+ 240SX's (did you see the S14 with the RB25DET?) and lots of B13s (SR20VE?? ), B14s, and B15s. Add to that the Murano, the NPM project cars, and the freakin bad ass Renaut Clio Sprt V6..... I would not call the Mossy show a "small" meet.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the burn out by that 280 and the 500 whp ser was SO tight !

the skyline are SO SO SWEET *drools*


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I think the 200 should have won the burn out contest. That mofo was smoking sooo damn much, damn that was a sick ass show. So many great rides. So much diversity in the nissan name. I love it.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Those that didn't go, you missed out!! The show was great!! Much props to Greg for puttin it together. *


 Agreed! I was there for a couple of hours before I had to leave for work  Though I have to admit that it was very well-organized. Next year, I'm going again!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

Hey stealth you had the white SER with the CF hood and wing right? I can't remember shit...and my drive just made me tired. A 7 hour drive doing just over the speed limit...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey glowstick.. did u show ur car at mossy or was it out in the street and parking lot.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *hey glowstick.. did u show ur car at mossy or was it out in the street and parking lot. *


Did you see the second gen Altima all primered with a scratch up hood?  That's Dave's.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn, I guess I missed out on a good thing.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I didn't make it! I partied on Friday


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i saw that.. is that glowstick caR?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *yea i saw that.. is that glowstick caR? *


Yeah.. Dave=Glowstick


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

*Mossy show.....*

I really enjoyed myself at this meet. Let me reflect on the activities:

1. The 3 Skylines, the best on was the Gray one. Sick!!!!

2. The custom 300ZX Twin Turbos, impressive.

3. Taking pictures of the show, the variety of cars was impressive.

4. I'm still trying figure out, why was there a Mitu Eclipse @ a Nissan meet? Hmmmm.

5. The old man with Silver turbo'd 200SX with 13" Brembo brakes and trick suspension. 

6. Meeting at the Irvine location, with I believe 20 to 25 Nissans cars from Altimus, Sentras(B13,14,15s, SE-R's and Spec-V's) Maximas, even an old school 280ZX that won the burnout contest.

7. A trail of Nissan's rolling toward Mossy on I-5 was tight.

8. Noticing that familys were there taking interest in the show.

9. Meeting old friends from previous meets.

10. Thank God I got a hotel (across from Mossy) to spend the night, to recover. 

11. And over all, having a great time.

Props goes to Greg V/Parts "OG" Manager for this meet. Hopefully there will be A 2nd Annual Mossy Nissan meet. I will be attending.

Q in Sac.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

the show was good, lots of rice ugghhh i mean nice cars.  hope they have it again next year

jr


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

All i can say is everybody in that contest gets mad props from me. You guys put on a sick ass show. And I have the video to prove it. Cant wait till the second annual show next year.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nostro. i want video copy !


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

I thought both the SER and the ZX gave GREAT burns! I just kinda figured it wasn't about performance parts...but who put out the most smoke. Which in my opinion was the SER. But you both had more guts than I did. Congrats to the winner!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

yea...that was mah car! Custom everything. Custom broken kit, custom scratched up hood, and custom primered covered wheels... 

I tried and tried and tried to get my car ready before the meet but I ran out of time.  OH well...I wasn't there to compete anyways. It was great to see you all. 

Which one were you liuspeed???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my car wasnt in there.. it was out in da streets. i was da chinese kid with da white Dragun design on the back of my t-shirt.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

i would like a copy too. that was some crazy sheeeet lol


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I coulda swore Shaggy only went once. I was there until he did the first one. And that one was awesome.

As far as what condition and tune your car is in or how you got the tires....who cares?

What matters is which burnout was the best, yes this is an opinion, but I think Shaggy's burnout was far better...I don't think it was very close.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

I don't remember seein you.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Ha ha ha ... he was really hot boxin it.  I have a clip of it too I should post but haven't uploaded it yet.
Both were sick burnouts. Ha ha ha how about the gray sentra with no clutch now? LOL


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

burnouts are about smoke....not being a sore loser...


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

IMHO the black se-r had one of the baddest burn outs I have seen ... so much smoke. Granted he did have some "help". Your 280Z ripped it too, with NO help. On the basis of that, it was an unassisted win.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

yeah Shaggy only went once... 

If that means anything..... to some it does.

No reason for anyone to trash talk... it was fun and that's what it should be about...everyone is going to have a favorite..


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Hey stealth you had the white SER with the CF hood and wing right? I can't remember shit...and my drive just made me tired. A 7 hour drive doing just over the speed limit... *


 LOL, nooooo! I wish. I was driving the stock black previous gen (B14) Sentra. I was the one who was nice enough to let you in on the exit that you almost missed


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

in my opinion both burn outs were awesome ! whoever won deserved it and no one should be a bad sport. im sure everyone has their opinions who should won but i say both deserve new tires ! haha..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *I don't remember seein you.  *


that ok i dont remember seeing u i just remeber seeing your car


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *in my opinion both burn outs were awesome ! whoever won deserved it and no one should be a bad sport. im sure everyone has their opinions who should won but i say both deserve new tires ! haha..   *



good point! GREG YOU READING THIS? haha


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ya ! give them both new tires !! they did a great show !!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

i wanted to go to guys! crap. lets setup a mini meet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

lol stealth....after I posted that I was like..."damn...I remember who he was"....I was just too lazy to delete the post..haha.

Liu...didn't you like my scratched up hood? lol. I was tryin to get that shit sanded down and primered before I got there...but I ran out of sandpaper! ack!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

Yea both were great burnouts!! I wish my car could do that.

Myoung...where were you at the show?


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

mike was there...he cruised by me...nissanpower805...and luispeed....vodkapoweredsr20 on the freeway along with one of my other friends....i like the way the i.cooler sits back under the bumper...nice mike:0P.... anyhow i think both burn outs was great but now lets not get all mad..it was a good comp with both..i got it on video with close ups and all(and people yelling lol) anyhow whens the next nissan meet or show or what lol i hope more close to home this time lol...anyhow nissan to see all your irdes there...im pretty sure i seen them anyhow peace ya


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

well the 200 did make more smoke but as someone posted b4, it did have help(turbonium). i think that there should have been separate awards for N/A and turbo cars for the burnouts. David held that burnout for a long time, never seen a 280 do that b4 and it was all motor!!! i was only able to get half of it cause i thought he was done but he kept it up. Big ups to David i say, and the Shagmeister.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If you guys ever want to have some sort of mini meet or just a sick cruise night. Let me know. I live pretty much smack dab in the middle of Cali. I could problly set something pretty sick up. We Nissan drivers here in visa need some help we are getting over populated by honda drivers. We have a sweet cruise night, out on mooney blvd. All the old timmers bring out the rods, and us younger folk have our own lil thang.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

*Central Valley meet....*



Nostrodomas said:


> *If you guys ever want to have some sort of mini meet or just a sick cruise night. Let me know. I live pretty much smack dab in the middle of Cali. I could problly set something pretty sick up. We Nissan drivers here in visa need some help we are getting over populated by honda drivers. We have a sweet cruise night, out on mooney blvd. All the old timmers bring out the rods, and us younger folk have our own lil thang. *


I know of at least 4 Sentra's and 200SX's that would like to do this. But the problem is, the 3.5 hr drive to Fresno/Visalia area can be taxing to the Nor Cal folks. If you can, try to do something on the weekend, either later this month or early Nov. I try to assist any way I can. Maybe some of the Altima folks can roll also. Talk it up and see what happens. out.

Q in Sac.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *good point! GREG YOU READING THIS? haha *


Yeah, I'm here. We decided on doing it crowd favorite, so that's how it went down. But hey, it was definitely something you'll talk about for awhile. Hell, I had alot of fun. I am disappointed I didn't meet alot of you guys I have spoken to and who's posts I've read. Next time you all are in my house, make a point of saying "wazzup!"


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

so what happened to the "art project contest"...? eh..?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by StealthB14_
> *Sorry to jump in here, but I split off the threads for the aftermath from the other three threads we had going on in here, just to streamline things, and keep everything somewhat organized. I am sorry if some of it is out of order and makes no sense...blame it on the software.
> -Sam
> *


Hi Sam..  haha


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Hi Sam..  haha *


 Hey Ry


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

GlowstickBoy said:


> *Yea both were great burnouts!! I wish my car could do that.
> 
> Myoung...where were you at the show? *


Absolutly... You must not have come around and checked the vendor area out... We were giving away the new NPM decals and had a bunch of the project cars there.. As well as several of Kojima's cars...


Hope everyone got a decal... we gave out just about all that we had made...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i hung out at kojima car for a bit and myoung car as well..

iono for some reason those cars seemed more interesting to me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

200'side said:


> *Ha ha ha ... he was really hot boxin it.  I have a clip of it too I should post but haven't uploaded it yet.
> Both were sick burnouts. Ha ha ha how about the gray sentra with no clutch now? LOL *


Can you send me the vid of my burnout acually both if you have them. I will post them on my FTP. email to [email protected] 

Much Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

200'side said:


> *IMHO the black se-r had one of the baddest burn outs I have seen ... so much smoke. Granted he did have some "help". Your 280Z ripped it too, with NO help. On the basis of that, it was an unassisted win. *


The funny thing is I don't need anyone to do that. In 2nd gear spinning the tires at 70MPH there is not enough friction to pull the car. Even at carlsbad on 13" slicks I sit ther and sit there tell I drop the brake. I just wanted to have fun with my friends in the car thats all. I have video of carlsbad where I sit there for like 20 sec befor making my run.

Burnout at carlsbad and Run.. [email protected] spining the slicks down the track.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

GregV said:


> *Yeah, I'm here. We decided on doing it crowd favorite, so that's how it went down. But hey, it was definitely something you'll talk about for awhile. Hell, I had alot of fun. I am disappointed I didn't meet alot of you guys I have spoken to and who's posts I've read. Next time you all are in my house, make a point of saying "wazzup!"  *



Well Greg you looked so damn busy, also i wasnt quite sure of witch person you were...lol. I wasnt about to go up to everyone and ask "Hey are you Greg"......lol


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

me 2.. i didnt know who was who.. and like nostromadas wasnt about 2 go out and ask everyone who greg is.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok next year you guys are getting name tags......lol


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *Ok next year you guys are getting name tags......lol *


 We all should have name tags with our Screen Names, underneath that with our first name.  Also, a suggestion would be if you put your screen name on a card, and put it in your windshield, so then we could give credit on the boards where its due. 

Someone please hit me over the head. I'm thinking too much. 

Pedro, as for a mini-meet, we'll see what we can do. Maybe a saturday at Dromo, and grubbage afterwards, let me know what you think. E-mail me at [email protected]

-Sam


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Hey Sam. sounds good. whats dromo?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *Hey Sam. sounds good. whats dromo?  *


 You're a funny guy. Real Funny  You know all about Dromo1, it is probably around 100 times better than those ghetto go karts at Palace Park, though it was fun watching you guys take out that chick that kept pissing my friend off


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:



> *so what happened to the "art project contest"...? eh..? *


Winner was a guy named Frank. I still didn't like his design that much. It came way too late, and without color. I'll figure something out alot sooner next time.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

chris200t said:


> *Can you send me the vid of my burnout acually both if you have them. I will post them on my FTP. email to [email protected]
> 
> Much Thanks *


Sure no prob. I have them downloaded to my PC but haven't had time to send 'em out. Ha ha ha ... its sick. You can hear the crowd go crazy and then you get out of your ride .. gasping for air.  

I thought I had the 280Zs first burnout but don't know what happended to it. I have his second. Will do my best to get those out as soon as I get a chance to.

One more thing: Thats how to represent the 'O'!!!!!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

> Winner was a guy named Frank. I still didn't like his design that much. It came way too late, and without color. I'll figure something out alot sooner next time.



SO lets all see it....

Im sure everyone that participated and didnt get to go would be interested in seeing what was entered by everyone as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

*Mossy Nissan aftermath......*

If anyone is interested, here's a link to the pictures I took from the Mossy Nissan car show in Oceanside, CA on 10/5. I will be updating with new pictures soon. Let me know what you think. 

Q in Sac, out

http://www.printroom.com/ViewAlbum.asp?userid=qivey&album_id=105531


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

My friend took video so I got to see quite a bit of what I missed. Those burn outs were sweet. Hope this is a yearly thing!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

WildGirl said:


> *Hope this is a yearly thing! *


 I hope so too!


----------



## walkman (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi guys !!!
Sorry if I put up an old thread...
But, 

Did everyone saw this ??????
Or it's a fake photoshop miatavette ??

I was really surprised to see a Miata picture in a Nissan show 









it comes from 
http://www.dimequarterly.tierranet.com/

Need a Answer please !!! 

Thankss !!


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

walkman said:


> Hi guys !!!
> Sorry if I put up an old thread...
> But,
> 
> ...


Totally legit. The guys running the dyno (don't get me started) are the ones doing the V8 Miata swaps now for Monster Motorsposrts.


----------



## walkman (Nov 22, 2003)

Holy SH/T !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LS1 Z06 405hp ?? or 345 ?

Monster Motorsports site Doesnt work =(

What about weight distribution... ?? 8/


----------

